# My attempt at Mac bridal face chart



## MissxRae (Jul 15, 2007)

Doesnt really look like a bridal fotd i just tried to copy one f the bridal looks on the mac website. 
face
studio tech foundation nc30
loose blot powder- med
studio fix nc30

cheeks
blush baby
other wordly
rose pigment
nars- crazed

 eyes
provence pigment
vanilla eyeshadow
shale
paradisco
blacktrack fluidline
define a lash mascara

lips
pervette lipstick
rose pigment
clear gloss

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w...e_01/phot1.jpg
http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w...1/photo2-1.jpg
http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w..._01/photo3.jpg

and here is the facechart


----------



## faifai (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh, I think it totally looks like a bridal look! You look so gorgeous!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 15, 2007)

you look better than the face chart! beautiful


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 15, 2007)

you look beautiful!


----------



## Ms. Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks wonderful very bridal, looks better then on the chart. and you gave me the idea to start looking at bridal face charts to pick out my look, I am getting married in october. Yay


----------



## MissxRae (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ana_macnewbie* 

 
_Looks wonderful very bridal, looks better then on the chart. and you gave me the idea to start looking at bridal face charts to pick out my look, I am getting married in october. Yay_

 
if u go to maccosmetics.com and click on bridal they have like 4 or 5 differant looks.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 15, 2007)

You are gorgeous!  I love the look!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 15, 2007)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 15, 2007)

That's beautiful! And no falsies? Dannnggg!!! drooool


----------



## MACisME (Jul 15, 2007)

ur a a beaut hun!


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 15, 2007)

pretty!!!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jul 15, 2007)

I agree!  Beautiful face and such long lashes!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jul 15, 2007)

This is so pretty and I love your hair!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

beautiful girl, beautiful makeup!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 16, 2007)

you look better than the face chart!!!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 16, 2007)

this is the diamonds and pearls bride, right?  that's my favorite one.  my girlfriend is getting married in sept and is basing her makeup on that look.  

you did a wonderful job and look absolutely beautiful.  and those lashes....omg!  to die for!


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 16, 2007)

this is such a beautiful look, the result is gorgeous on you


----------



## MissxRae (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_this is the diamonds and pearls bride, right?  that's my favorite one.  my girlfriend is getting married in sept and is basing her makeup on that look.  

you did a wonderful job and look absolutely beautiful.  and those lashes....omg!  to die for!_

 
yes it is!!!! i love that look! i am thinking i want that look for my wedding too but mine isnt until may 24, 2008


----------



## simplykat (Jul 16, 2007)

you are so beautiful! your eyes are gorgeous, esp your long lashes!


----------



## Lizz (Jul 16, 2007)

omg so HOT! Are you lashes real??


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 16, 2007)

Is that the Christine (or Christina) Bridal Look?  It's my favorite of the ones posted on the MAC site.  Great job btw.


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 16, 2007)

You're beautiful!! Your makeup is perfect, LOVE the eyes!! And LOVE your hair too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What is the color of your highlights? Soo nice, and what a texture!!! Wow.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 16, 2007)

AMAZING! You look so freakin gorgeous


----------



## pinkchampagne (Jul 16, 2007)

this is gorgeous! and your lashes are so incredibly long!


----------



## Devon (Jul 16, 2007)

Excellent work!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 16, 2007)

It looks really pretty.  You did a great job.


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have done this Face Chart before, but you did a way better job than me. You look great!


----------



## entipy (Jul 16, 2007)

Gorgeous! That piercing looks so sexy on you, too.


----------



## hishappyending (Jul 16, 2007)

Beautiful. I love the lipstick!


----------



## MirandaTN (Jul 16, 2007)

you did a beautiful job!!!!!!!!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Jul 16, 2007)

Youre so pretty! Love your hair too! I really like that lip combo.


----------



## iamheartcore (Jul 16, 2007)

Very pretty! Good job!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jul 16, 2007)

you look gorgeous - better than the chart!!!!  those lashes are to die for


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 16, 2007)

Absolutelyfriggingorgeous!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 16, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Morsel (Jul 16, 2007)

I love this look on you! It's so perfect.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 17, 2007)

I love it, you look GORGEOUS!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## venus57 (Jul 17, 2007)

I love it, it would be a great look for a bride!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 17, 2007)

WOOOOW youre beautiful, and this looks amazing on you


----------



## RoseMe (Jul 17, 2007)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Dana72 (Jul 17, 2007)

very pretty - love it!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 14, 2007)

you look so good when you do these fotd


----------



## MissxRae (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_you look so good when you do these fotd_

 
thank you


----------



## M.I.A. (Aug 15, 2007)

OMG! LETS GET MARRIED!
youre friken GORGEOUS!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 15, 2007)

Girl, that chart can't compare to the real thing.  You are sparking.


----------



## zori (Aug 15, 2007)

You look beautiful in that look. Great lashes!


----------



## Vixen (Aug 16, 2007)

Ooo!!  Lovely!
I cant figure out which hairstyle I like better!  This one or your other bridal post!


----------



## Dragontears (Sep 4, 2007)

WOW!!!  That is gorgeous!  The face chart just doesn't come close to showing how great you look.


----------



## pichima (Sep 4, 2007)

you look fantastic.
WOW


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 4, 2007)

fabulous look!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 5, 2007)

Lovely.


----------



## snowkei (Sep 5, 2007)

ur gorgeous


----------

